# Best way to reheat chicken drumsticks?



## Jester1

Yesterday I brined, rubbed, an smoked aout 10 pounds of drumsticks to take to a cookout this afternoon. I meant to ask this question earlier, but I was wondering what is the best way to reheat the drumsticks? Right now I have them sealed in foodsaver bags and was planning on doing the hot water things. Any other suggestions? I'm worried about the skin... Thank you in advance.

Jester


----------



## friesian_rain

*   hmmmm  maybe foil them and put on a grill over indirect heat to warm them up....  then maybe a minute or two over direct heat if you're trying to crisp up the skin.....    What's wrong with serving them cold? I think cold, leftover grilled or smoked chicken is great.   Just a thought....   *


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I'm with Karen, cold is good. But if you need to reheat do it on the grill, medium heat direct and stay with them. Keep turning them to keep from burning.


----------

